# Sous Vide Frog legs



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

Looking for advice on the best time and temp to sous vide frog legs.  I have access to a rational combi oven as well immersion circulators.  Which would work better for this product?

Thanks


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Hmmm...that's a tough one.  I've eaten frog's legs, and although I sous vide a lot I've never done them!  I'd probably start out cooking them like bone-in chicken but probably with shorter times (probably not a big salmonella risk, but I'm not sure).  That is to say, maybe 130 on the low end up to maybe 140.  You'd probably just have to try a few at a time...unless someone here can offer a better answer.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

Frogs can most definitely carry Salmonella.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Are they farmed or wild caught?  In any event I suppose for safety you could do 130 long enough to pasteurize.


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

when we had done them we took the upper part of the leg turned it into force meat with some green herbs for visual and boned out the bottom lke chicken making it look like a drumstick once stuffed. the method we always used during prep was making a square of kitchen plastic folding it over so it was 4 thick then wrapping it and tying it around the frog leg for every 10 we used a reasonable sized pot of boiling water ( think cooking pasta) and brought it to a boil dropped them in covered it and off of the heat you should be able to feel doneness. the chef who taught me this style has worked in many michelin restaurants and has access to sous vide in the restaurant as well. just a thought. otherwise i would say something 130 for say 20-30 min as small as they are or depending on the vac bag size etc.


----------



## sartajbedi (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi,

Could you explain steps used for sous vide in Ration Combi Oven. Would appreciate your help.

Regards

SS


----------

